# Feathering Self Level Cement



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey gang,

Working on my basement buildout, have a 7' x 10' bathroom that needed leveling. Being I had never used self level cement before, I had a handyman buddy assist. We mixed three bags of Home Depot's Level Quik sell level cement and poured it over the whole floor. It went lickety split. We came out with exactly the amount we needed. It raised up to match the neighboring room at the door threshold. I was happy.

Go in the next day and put a level down and it is still unlevel in the spots it was before. It basically just raised the whole floor. Now I want to use self level just in the low side of the bathroom, maybe 1/4 of the floor area. I believe I can mix and pour myself no problem.

MY QUESTION: how do you best feather the edge so that it doesn't leave a ridge. I am putting in a vinyl sheet for flooring. I have searched here and watched videos on You Tube. They seem to show the mixing and the pouring but not too detailed on the feathering. Do i just drag a trowel along the edge, knocking down the "lip"? In the future, how should i have got it to flow to the lower areas better? I see in the videos where they use a hard garden rake?

B


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

even the guys who do this for a living have problems now & then,,, not having used this product NOR many others from an apron/vest store, i MAY be best suited to advise :laughing: as i recall from our many floor-repair subs over the yrs, the ' trick ' is the screeding - that's why those guys w/rakes made more $$ than others on the crew

to your issue, on birdbaths, use patch &, when cured, finish w/rubbing brick :thumbsup: if you still have high spots, grinder,,, there are mtls that will feather'edge & many more which won't,,, if 1 keeps buying at the apron/vest stores, you'll be limited to what they stock,,, pro const supply house will have the exact stuff you need :thumbup:


----------



## smyers (Feb 9, 2013)

How out of level is it? Is it that bad that it would telegraph through the sheet goods? Is there a reason y u need it perfectly level? I install flooring everyday. It takes a lot of work to get a floor perfectly level. Even when pouring self leveler it's always to within a 1/8. The only time I've seen that it had to be perfectly level was for the cameras at a TV station or a MRI machine in a hospital. If it is flat and smooth I wouldn't worry about level just put ur sheet goods down. If u r worried about low spots I'd feather them out by hand with floor patch. I would recommend ardex feather finish but u most likely would have to call a flooring supplier to find it they don't sell it at Home Depot. Like I said if its flat and smooth and ur low spot is not that noticeable I would just install the flooring.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

It may be 3/8 to 1/2 inch out of level in the back corner, where the tub is going, which MUST be level. And no, I am not going to shim the tub or use any cement board. It is perfectly level side to side along the front by the door.

I am going to put in either one or two more bags. It is self level cement. This is EXACTLY what it is used for. I am just looking for tips on feathering the edge so that there is no ridge left.

B


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I used this stuff in the corner of my basement. If you click my basement link, go to page 8. I let the leveler do its thing, then used a trowel on the edges.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Any other hints? I am finishing this off tomorrow come hell or high water.

B


----------

